# Drop Melt Bars from eBay - VIDEO



## kadriver (May 22, 2019)

Most of these bars are sold out of Israel.

People are paying good money for these bars of brass

In this video, to reveal the scam, I give my best effort to get some gold;

https://youtu.be/mAANejUlJ8g

kadriver (sreetips)


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 24, 2019)

kadriver said:


> Most of these bars are sold out of Israel.



Now you've done it. You have seriously ruined some poor israelis' day!  :lol: :lol:

I hate you had to waste the acid and time, but it's great you put this one to bed. Kudos!


----------



## Johnny5 (May 24, 2019)

Would have been a lot faster to have it XRF'd.


----------



## anachronism (May 24, 2019)

Johnny5 said:


> Would have been a lot faster to have it XRF'd.




Yeah but you can't monetize a youtub channel like that. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Johnny5 (May 24, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Johnny5 said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been a lot faster to have it XRF'd.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## douglaschick (Oct 28, 2021)

Absolute scam. You can not purchase anything from Russia or Israel. I foolishly did and Ebay refunded my purchase.


----------



## Orlus (Oct 29, 2021)

kadriver said:


> Most of these bars are sold out of Israel.
> 
> People are paying good money for these bars of brass
> 
> ...



Hey Teacher, nice to see you in here!


----------



## Orlus (Oct 30, 2021)

How do you know people buy those things? We appreciate what you do!


----------



## Orlus (Oct 30, 2021)

Teacher try to do the melt with Lead and salt peter, and the Lead will get improved I guess!


----------

